# If one saw the serpent’s sting



## MW (Nov 18, 2014)

Thomas Boston, Works, 6:401:

Men may see sin that see not the evil of it. Hence professing sin, instead of confessing it; turning to it, instead of turning from it. But if one saw the serpent’s sting, he would not take it into his bosom, Luke 23:34. But the Lord’s language to the soul, whom he is drawing to repentance, is that, Jer. 2:19, “Thine own wickedness shall correct thee, and thy backsliding shall reprove thee: know therefore and see, that it is an evil thing and bitter, that thou hast forsaken the Lord thy God, and that my fear is not in thee, saith the Lord God of hosts.”


----------

